# Andrade is All Elite



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

What do you guys think? Will Salina manage him? How will he do?


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Tony Khan must have every wwe reject on speed dial


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Great signing! Of all the guys WWE has released, the only ones worth signing are Andrade, Daniel Bryan, and Samoa Joe. 1 down, 2 to go


----------



## Smark1995 (Sep 18, 2020)

Why? Besides workrate he brings absolutely nothing to the product and can't even speak english!


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Oracle said:


> Tony Khan must have every wwe reject on speed dial


Only the ones that were misused


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Oracle said:


> Tony Khan must have every wwe reject on speed dial


*He actually does. Every time a medium sized name gets released from WWE, I see an interview that says Tony Khan has spoken to them.*


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

I don't really see this as a marquee signing for AEW. If it boosts the midcard I guess? Sure he has in ring talent, but other than that he's pretty terrible.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Firefromthegods said:


> Only the ones that were misused


I wouldn't even call Andrade misused to be honest, the guy was regularly met with crickets on the main roster when he was on RAW, had a lacklustre US Title reign. Mysterio tried so hard to get him over and it still didn't work, he didn't even get booed, just got silence most weeks. He wasn't over.


----------



## Smark1995 (Sep 18, 2020)

Randy Lahey said:


> Great signing! Of all the guys WWE has released, the only ones worth signing are Andrade, Daniel Bryan, and Samoa Joe. 1 down, 2 to go


Bryan is not going otherwise they would debut him at ther last PPV!


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

Even not speaking English, Andrade is fully capable of getting his point across. Some of his Spanish promos are downright scary.

While I have to say I'd rather he went to Japan, the idea of him facing omega in even a TV match is pretty exciting. 

Aew doesn't shy Away from a person's past. They'll have no problem presenting him as a big deal. If he isn't in the main event picture right away I'd be shocked.

Andrade cien almas may not have much weight behind the name, but they could make a big deal out of the lij founder la sombra (sp please don't kill me lol) coming in. 

I really hope he gets to show what he can do


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Not that I saw much of him as I don't watch the WWE, but, from what I have seen of him, I have found him to be a boring talent. Another one all about his work in the ring with no ability to portray a character or cut a promo.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I wouldn't even call Andrade misused to be honest, the guy was regularly met with crickets on the main roster when he was on RAW, had a lacklustre US Title reign. Mysterio tried so hard to get him over and it still didn't work, he didn't even get booed, just got silence most weeks. He wasn't over.


Remember this is the guy who inspired tetsuyas current gimmick. So he does have charisma but wwe is not the environment to foster that sort of charisma.

Its the same reason why rush has struggled to translate to American audiences


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Firefromthegods said:


> Remember this is the guy who inspired tetsuyas current gimmick. So he does have charisma but wwe is not the environment to foster that sort of charisma.
> 
> Its the same reason why rush has struggled to translate to American audiences


I mean that's fair enough, not everybody can translate to an American audience. I hope he's improved and can show more charisma and promo chops in AEW but based on what I've seen of him previously I'm not sure.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I mean that's fair enough, not everybody can translate to an American audience. I hope he's improved and can show more charisma and promo chops in AEW but based on what I've seen of him previously I'm not sure.


Worst comes to worst they got Alex what's his name.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Andrade with Vickie is the key. By himself he's not a complete package. You give him Vickie and we have a world champion.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I thought Vickie wanted to do a female group called the Vixens? Unless Andrade is going to join?


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

Firefromthegods said:


> Remember this is the guy who inspired tetsuyas current gimmick. So he does have charisma but wwe is not the environment to foster that sort of charisma.
> 
> Its the same reason why rush has struggled to translate to American audiences


It's been something of a failure of both WWE and ROH that they couldn't recreate the lightning in a bottle tranquillo magic of Los Ingobernables. Christ only knows how WWE wanted to book Naito.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

It's a whatever sign. He'll have cool matches, but like Pac and Brodie he'll be another guy folks will stretch to preach he's much better off.


Firefromthegods said:


> Only the ones that were misused


Was Andrade actually misused? I feel like the misused tag is attached to every person that leaves. Until he left TV he had a decent run. Had a run as midcard champion. Was allowed to keep a title through a wellness policy failure. Got a lot of TV time in the tag division with Garza. Unless folk think he's main eventer top guy in the company level person, I don't see misused. When he was on TV, he was used much better than say an Archer or Cage for instance.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Andrade was good until they dropped Zelina then he fell flat. That and when they fucked up the pairing with Angel Garza


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Joe and Tommy End now and I will be an extremely happy man.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

There are some ex-wwe wrestlers I want to see in AEW to see they're creative freedom. There are some I just want to see wrestle better than allowed in WWE. Andrade I want to see wrestle better than allowed by WWE main roster.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Firefromthegods said:


> Only the ones that were misused




Being misused in another company is the reason a talent should be hired?





Chan Hung said:


> Andrade was good until they dropped Zelina then he fell flat. That and when they fucked up the pairing with Angel Garza



Well, of course. Andrade is a good wrestler with next to no mic skills in an American promotion [Language barrier] or charisma [Always came off as bland]. I'd imagine a hot chick with those two attributes would enhance him.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Oracle said:


> Tony Khan must have every wwe reject on speed dial


By "reject" you mean "person they had no idea how to book"


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

GL said:


> By "reject" you mean "person they had no idea how to book"


No reject Andrade can wrestle sure but shit hes boring as fuck.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Oracle said:


> No reject Andrade can wrestle sure but shit hes boring as fuck.


No he's not. He was pretty awesome as La Sombra.

I mean seriously? We all have our opinions. You can certainly have yours. My opinion is that the WWE creative is about as bad as it has been in 50 years right now.


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

they have already like 20 andrades there ,what a waste of money


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

Good, at the very least it means more TV time for actual wrestlers and less time for the stunts, sonny kisses, janelas, cutlers of the world
hopefully they don't fuck it up


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

He should never talk ever, of course AEW have him talk. Like CC should mainly talk cause his talent is mic skills, they have him wrestle long matches at his age. lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Being misused in another company is the reason a talent should be hired?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't say that. But Tony is of the mindset of dudes on the net

@RapShepard yeah he was. There's a difference between being featured and misused. Roman right now being a prime example.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

GL said:


> By "reject" you mean "person they had no idea how to book"


And AEW won't either


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

VIP86 said:


> Good, at the very least it means more TV time for actual wrestlers and less time for the stunts, sonny kisses, janelas, cutlers of the world
> hopefully they don't fuck it up


Oh Andrade looks way better than Stunts, Janella, Kiss, OC & Dork Order


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Wolf Mark said:


> And AEW won't either


Maybe true.


----------



## Purple Haze (Sep 30, 2019)

Great signing


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> Didn't say that. But Tony is of the mindset of dudes on the net
> 
> @RapShepard yeah he was. There's a difference between being featured and misused. Roman right now being a prime example.


So how was he misused, what should he have been doing and achieving? Keep in mind he's also on a roster with 25 other people who are supposed to be doing and achieving. 

Off the top of my head here's a list of people I seen consistently called misused the last 1½ as far as singles go

1. Rollins
2. The Fiend
3 Strowman
4. Rusev
5. Andrade
6. Garza
7. Murphy
8. Ricochet
9. Aleistair Black
10. Sami Zayn
11. KO
12. Matt Riddle
13. Cesaro
14. Nakamura
15. Jeff Hardy
16. AJ Styles
17. Big E
18. Daniel Bryan
19. Drew Gulak
20. Chad Gable
21. Ziggler
22. Roode
23. Ali
24. Cedric Alexander
25. Shelton Benjamin
26. Keith Lee
27. Miz
28. John Morrison
29. Samoa Joe

Now granted WWE needs to get better consistent stories and to establish a true midcard once and for all (they're kinda doing that now), but when you at that amount of talent there's no way everybody can get there alleged fair shine. There's just not enough spaces. 

When you have dozens and dozens of people who could easily be a top midcarder or main eventer in a places like ROH, Impact, PWG, AAA, and NJPW unfortunately a lot just aren't going to get that opportunity do to sheer competition and lack of time. 

Of the 29 names I threw out even if you took 10 to be your top guys and 10 to be your midcard, you'd still be left with 9 folk that should be in one of those categories that are now low card jobbers or in catering.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

He looked great in that suit. Unsure about his pairing with Vickie but we will see how it goes.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

One thing about Andrade, least he's still got some youth left in him


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

At this point if WWE fired Reginald AEW would sign him


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I feel like AEW is starting to cycle through guys. We got 2 releases last week, which WWE kind of stole the thunder from LOL

I don't know much about Andrade. He debuted just as I was starting to tune out NXT. He's a good looking dude, which has to be worth something. Trying to score that female 18-49 demo


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> So how was he misused, what should he have been doing and achieving? Keep in mind he's also on a roster with 25 other people who are supposed to be doing and achieving.
> 
> Off the top of my head here's a list of people I seen consistently called misused the last 1½ as far as singles go
> 
> ...


They made him a generic luchador. I think to really maximise Mexican wrestlers you need to integrate their culture. Like what they do with the Samoan family dynasty. Talk about the importance of lucha libre in Mexico.

However you cannot do it in a company that hates wrestling and does not embrace wrestling. So guys like andrade and garza have to become sports entertainers. They suck at that. 

Now I'm not saying you just get rid of promos for a guy like andrade, but you encourage him to learn English. Instead of working a program with rey you have rey teach him English off camera so his atleast conversational English. And then you do great booking to accentuate his strengths.

So you need to embrace his culture and acknowledge it and accentuate his strengths and treat him like a wrestler essentially


----------



## ajmaf625 (Dec 7, 2007)

So he loses Zelina for Vickie, yikes


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> They made him a generic luchador. I think to really maximise Mexican wrestlers you need to integrate their culture. Like what they do with the Samoan family dynasty. Talk about the importance of lucha libre in Mexico.
> 
> However you cannot do it in a company that hates wrestling and does not embrace wrestling. So guys like andrade and garza have to become sports entertainers. They suck at that.
> 
> ...



Bull shit they treated him as a generic luchador. Gran Metallik and Lince Dorado are treated as generic luchadors. He came in with a manager to talk for him, went over in a feud with Rey, got consistent time. He just didn't majorly connect with the overall crowd. He got a sizeable initial push because they're still desperately looking for the next Rey. 

But when Chavo, Psicosis, Juventud Guerra, Super Crazy, Sin Cara 1 & 2, Alberto Del Rio, Kalisto, Andrade, Humberto Carrillo, and Hector Garza have all failed to get over over in major US promotions. Is it maybe time to step back and say maybe luchadors don't translate to the States outside of promotions centered around hardcore fans?


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Andrade was a big star pretty much everywhere he’s ever been EXCEPT the WWE main roster (even NXT eventually used him well).

So I blame Vince and co more than anyone right now.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

reyfan said:


> At this point if WWE fired Reginald AEW would sign him




Come on dude, WWE is only getting rid of the people they don't need. Not their drawing megastars. 



Firefromthegods said:


> They made him a generic luchador.


"Lucha House Party" is a generic luchador gimmick. Andrade hardly was on that level.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Yet another short dude who cannot speak basic English? No thanks.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Bull shit they treated him as a generic luchador. Gran Metallik and Lince Dorado are treated as generic luchadors. He came in with a manager to talk for him, went over in a feud with Rey, got consistent time. He just didn't majorly connect with the overall crowd. He got a sizeable initial push because they're still desperately looking for the next Rey.
> 
> But when Chavo, Psicosis, Juventud Guerra, Super Crazy, Sin Cara 1 & 2, Alberto Del Rio, Kalisto, Andrade, Humberto Carrillo, and Hector Garza have all failed to get over over in major US promotions. Is it maybe time to step back and say maybe luchadors don't translate to the States outside of promotions centered around hardcore fans?


You've nailed it, a lot of people (not FFTG) seem to forget that even when Andrade got a good push on RAW and went over Rey he still got silence from the crowd. No matter how many amazing matches he put on, he couldn't connect and get over with the crowd. Not everyone is capable of reaching the top level and that's ok, they don't have to.


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

Andrade is a hell of a talent in the ring, thought he came of well. Shame its taken him 4 years to get motivated to speak English. Thats the most articulate I have seen him. 

However pairing him with Vicki is just a terrible fit. Salina de la Renta or Zelina at his side and he could be a player. This is a bit of an odd pairing. Vicki is grating and his presentation was basically Legado in NXT having a screaming Guerrero will do nothing for him. Doesn't feel right at all.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Firefromthegods said:


> Worst comes to worst they got Alex what's his name.


“Andrade says”


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Come on dude, WWE is only getting rid of the people they don't need. Not their drawing megastars.
> 
> 
> 
> "Lucha House Party" is a generic luchador gimmick. Andrade hardly was on that level.


True. Lucha House Party was far more over and able to connect to the crowd than Andrade ever was. Zelina was everything with him.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> You've nailed it, a lot of people (not FFTG) seem to forget that even when Andrade got a good push on RAW and went over Rey he still got silence from the crowd. No matter how many amazing matches he put on, he couldn't connect and get over with the crowd. Not everyone is capable of reaching the top level and that's ok, they don't have to.


That's the thing because main roster WWE is seen as the big leagues (whether people want to admit it or not) they're judged on a different standard. That's not to pretend they have perfect booking and story telling because they don't. But someone like a Matt Riddle can spin his entire NXT run spinning his wheels and not winning shit of note until he wins a tag title as an odd ball tag team. But 3 months on the main roster and he's not holding some type of gold, suddenly he's misused and being failed by Vince and creative.

Hell look at Brodie Lee, mans was thrust into a dying faction with 7+ members, that wasn't seen as a burial. He lost a world title match via getting chocked the fuck out, despite having 7+ folk who could've ran interference. If that shit had happened on main roster WWE we'd never hear the end about how much Vince tried to bury him.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Andrade (El Idolo) is a pretty damn good addition for AEW


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> Only the ones that were misused


And are young.

WWE did this in 1995-1996 when they signed Levesque, Canterbury, Austin, Foley, Knight, Merro, Pillman, and Simmons. All from WCW, and all but Ron were quite young.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

This is a great signing. He’s going to have so many incredible matches in AEW.

I wonder how much he’ll interact with Kenny since he’s set to challenge him for the Triple-A title.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> Bull shit they treated him as a generic luchador. Gran Metallik and Lince Dorado are treated as generic luchadors. He came in with a manager to talk for him, went over in a feud with Rey, got consistent time. He just didn't majorly connect with the overall crowd. He got a sizeable initial push because they're still desperately looking for the next Rey.
> 
> But when Chavo, Psicosis, Juventud Guerra, Super Crazy, Sin Cara 1 & 2, Alberto Del Rio, Kalisto, Andrade, Humberto Carrillo, and Hector Garza have all failed to get over over in major US promotions. Is it maybe time to step back and say maybe luchadors don't translate to the States outside of promotions centered around hardcore fans?


Thats essentially what I said to PhenomenalOne11. And I also used rush as an example. But there's exceptions to the rule, Santos escobar being a current example of being booked the way I feel andrade should have been.

We agree its just our approach is different

@Hitman1987 yeah that guy


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> Thats essentially what I said to PhenomenalOne11. And I also used rush as an example. But there's exceptions to the rule, Santos escobar being a current example of being booked the way I feel andrade should have been.
> 
> We agree its just our approach is different


We don't agree, because I don't think what Santos is doing would be respected on the main roster. Think about it, in NXT, the singles titles go

1. NXT Champ


2. North American Champ





3. Cruiserweight Champ


In NXT being Cruiserweight Champ is considered fine. 

But when Pac was Cruiserweight Champ getting an entire hour dedicated to his belt it was considered a waste of his talent and a demotion.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Wasn't a big fan of Andrade. He's good in the ring but let's see what he does differently here. 

I'm more interested in Joe and Tommy End.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> We don't agree, because I don't think what Santos is doing would be respected on the main roster. Think about it, in NXT, the singles titles go
> 
> 1. NXT Champ
> 
> ...


You think escobar won't translate well if he was called up? His English is pretty damn good which is the biggest reason why American audiences don't connect with non American wrestlers


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> You think escobar won't translate well if he was called up? His English is pretty damn good which is the biggest reason why American audiences don't connect with non American wrestlers


Not if he continues to take his mask off.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

i really don't know why people count signing ex WWE wrestlers as a negative
whether we like it or not, WWE wrestlers are professionally trained and most importantly have TV experience
it's the logical thing to sign them over most of the indie wrestlers out there


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

I hope not i think fuego has more charisma. Hopefully charlotte and ric come over though.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

He was a dull micworker in WWE and shows no signs of showing anything interesting personality wise whatsoever. The Guy has zero verbal charisma. I know Andrades a great "worker" and all, but how many of those do we have?

But I mean on a positive note, let's see what Vickie Guerrero can do with him. She's still entertaining.


----------



## Prescott1189 (Sep 27, 2016)

That was a mark out moment, but real happy for him that he has his freedom and can be booked properly on AEW. Tony Khan has a BIG star on his hands and Vickie Guerrero will take his talent into all new heights!


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

AEW were never going to pass up on Andrade, this is a guy who for me, had the best match in NXT history.

With a manager by his side, he is a different beast.

If they stick him on his own, despite being a great performer, fans will get bored quick.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> Not if he continues to take his mask off.


His a handsome dude haha. Its not like his penta or Fenix average looking


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

they seriously need to stop signing every released wwe guy.

soon ther whole roster is gonna be rleased wwe talent, bucks, cody, and kenny.....

like chill. i know it's a shock moment but that shit doesn't last. Matt hardy, ftr, brian cage, ethan page. they all had hype when they debuted and it didn't last except for ftr and now they're on the back burner. they need to focus on the guys they already have. when was the last time FTR, Brian Cage, santana and ortiz, ect. had a match on dynamite? cause i seriously have no idea....

their roster is too crowded and unless they have a second show that is treated as a second brand, too many guys are gonna be pushed to the back burner. guys like Cage, Jungle boy, Cody, lucha bros, ftr, mjf should be on tv every week or at least 3/4 weeks a month. they're losing steam with Hangman and MJF because of this, they should be having matches and segments every week, not QT and his bum squad and matt hardy and his bum squad

idk who andrade is but was he really necessary? is matt hardy and christian necessary? they have a solid roster without them, they really don't add much and i don't see this dude changing much

and why is vickie guerrero on tv?


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Brad Boyd said:


> He was a dull micworker in WWE and shows no signs of show anything interesting personality wise whatsoever.The Guy has zero verbal charisma. I know Andrades a great "worker" and all, but how many of those do we have?
> 
> But I mean on a positive note, let's see what Vickie Guerrero can do with him. She's still entertaining.


agreed with this. I also believe the only interesting thing about him is being married to a Flair


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Andrade is boring guys. He can put on a wrestling clinic all he wants. But I found him boring during his WWE run. The only times I cared about him was when Zelina did all the talking for him.


----------



## Typical Cena Fan (May 18, 2016)

WWE’s trash is AEW’s treasure. I find the guy even more bland than flipochet........ Should have hired Zelena Vega as she was over Andrade came out to crickets without her.

Seriously what does he bring to AEW other then being a good wrestler, as AEW has a stacked roster full of good wrestlers?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I'll never get the buzz around Andrade. Yes the guy can go in the ring, but so can everyone else. Like everyone thesedays is always making such a big deal about how incredible Pro Wrestlers are today and how spectacular the match quality is. It's died down now but everyone used to always go on about how the current (or maybe now former) WWE roster is the best roster of all time (even though 95% of them have no personality, charisma, or mic skills), so there's nothing special about Andrade.

The guys pretty bland and one dimensional. His act with Zelina was good, as she carried that side of things and made him seem interesting when he's a bit of a statue outside of the ring. But there's no getting away from the fact that there's many areas that make up Pro Wrestling and he can only do one of them.


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

If this is true, awesome news! Now make Andrade vs Angelico, Andrade vs PAC, and Andrade vs Kenny Omega happen.


----------



## LittleMissSisterBliss (Feb 25, 2021)

He should join the team of PAC and Rey Fenix.
I would love to see him in a match with Fenix then Omega for the world title.
Andrade needs to remind people why he was so dominant as NXT champion.
He had some five star matches with Black and Gargano 
He just needs to get his feet under him and he will be tnt champion soon enough.


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

Cody: "We're not going to bloat the roster with ex WWE talent" 

Also Cody:


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Great! Dude's a star. Just look at him


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Wridacule said:


> Even not speaking English, Andrade is fully capable of getting his point across. Some of his Spanish promos are downright scary.
> 
> While I have to say I'd rather he went to Japan, the idea of him facing omega in even a TV match is pretty exciting.
> 
> ...


That door is still open. I'm sure he wants to do work with AAA as well, but Mexico is still a mess with Covid and apparently both AAA and even more so CMLL are in a bad way right now.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Firefromthegods said:


> Only the ones that were misused


He wasn´t misused. He just couldn´t get through the ceiling despite being paired with a great manager and Mysterio trying to get him over. WWE really tried with him, they´re desperate for the next Latino superstar... Trust me, you don´t want to die on the "Andrade was misused" hill 

But teaming him up with Vickie is great.. At least that gives me a reason to watch him


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

NathanMayberry said:


> Cody: "We're not going to bloat the roster with ex WWE talent"


So, like how WWE bloated their roster with WCW talent in 95-96 or ROH talent in the 2000s. Right?



For a guy who can't speak English, Andrade sure sounded fine tonight. AEW beginner's luck I guess.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

ShadowCounter said:


> So, like how WWE bloated their roster with WCW talent in 95-96 or ROH talent in the 2000s. Right?


WWE had a lot of contracts they "inherited" from WCW, so it´s not really comparable. Besides, WWE never said they didn´t want to bloat their roster. Cody said that.. And like Pepperidge Farm, the Internet remembers.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

yeahright2 said:


> WWE had a lot of contracts they "inherited" from WCW, so it´s not really comparable. Besides, WWE never said they didn´t want to bloat their roster. Cody said that.. And like Pepperidge Farm, the Internet remembers.


Fans of AEW don’t care if they sign WWE guys. They want them to.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

rich110991 said:


> Fans of AEW don’t care if they sign WWE guys. They want them to.


So if people disagree with AEW signing a ton of ex WWE guys to an already bloated roster, they´re not fans of AEW? what a load of crap.
Signing some of the available talent is a great idea -they´d be foolish NOT to do it. But they should cut some of the deadweight first.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I Honestly hate Vicky Guerrero. I hope Andrade gets as far away from her as possible.

I think the best female they could put with Andrade is a woman like Thunder Rosa. She’s a great Spanish/English talker and they both give off lot of intensity. You could have both of them going after belts as a duo of sorts, watching each other’s backs


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Why pair him with Vickie? Totally unnecessary and gets him the wrong kind of heat.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Haven't watched the show yet but I'm beyond happy that Andrade is now officially in AEW!! He's always been a favorite of mine since I saw him in NXT, hopefully he can properly shine in AEW.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

yeahright2 said:


> So if people disagree with AEW signing a ton of ex WWE guys to an already bloated roster, they´re not fans of AEW? what a load of crap.
> Signing some of the available talent is a great idea -they´d be foolish NOT to do it. But they should cut some of the deadweight first.


The people in the crowd looked really pissed off didn’t they when Andrade came out? 😂 No, they loved it.

Just a minority of people online that constantly throw out the “signing all the WWE rejects” line like it means anything. I don’t care if they sign them all, they’ll be treated better!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

alex0816 said:


> they seriously need to stop signing every released wwe guy.
> 
> soon ther whole roster is gonna be rleased wwe talent, bucks, cody, and kenny.....
> 
> ...


This is a really good point and an issue that AEW is running into.

They're a signing spree. They've consistently snapped up everyone they can, but they've only got 2 hours of TV time a week. (Does Dark really count when a fraction of the AEW audience watch it?) So where do all these people fit in. There's already a ton of people in AEW who debuted with a lot of buzz and potential and are now just there aimlessly floating around not really doing anything of note. You cant push everyone at once. But part of the appeal of AEW is that its meant to be an opportunity for a lot of these guys. People wanted to see more of Rusev, Harper, Revival, Andrade, etc, etc, but you cant push everyone at once, but people expect to see all of these 'misused' Wrestlers get to shine.

When AEW has to find time for Cody, Bucks, Omega, Moxley, etc every single week. Then all these other guys that are all expected to get to shine are simply struggling for the TV time to do so.

There's a wealth of Wrestlers in AEW already who feel like they're just there, aimless and directionless, but there. A guy like Andrade will get a nice smark buzz, but when his only talent is putting on matches is there really any point in pushing him or even signing him? He's not a guy that should be getting TV time ahead of more complete Pro Wrestlers.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Andrade should cut promos in Spanish and have subtitles. Hopefully AEW goes this route as they've done it with Penta/Alex Abrahantes and IIRC Shida as well. A concern here is that could be Penta's "thing" with the whole "Penta says..." bit and won't want "gimmick infringement"

Seeing a supposed star struggle mightily to speak English is a charisma killer - especially for a heel, and especially for a guy supposed to be so smooth and "tranquilo". Let them confidently speak in their native tongue and use an interpreter for live interviews and subtitles for canned promos. 

He's world class in-ring, was great in NXT but like the same ol story struggled on the main roster. I think Vince hated his guys because he was with Charlotte and "below her".


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Somebody else to job to Triple Cody.


----------



## OldSchoolRocks (May 16, 2020)

I would bet fairly confidently that they pick up Strowman, Murphy, Black and Riott too.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

I didn't watch his entire promo but what I did see was meh. He said "im the face of Latinos" in the most underwhelming tone. I dont think he has the looks or appeal of Del Rio.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Andrade is like a lot of misused talent in the WWE. They were great in NXT but underutilized on the main roster. Andrade had everything you'd want for a top mid-carder for WWE, and a part-time main-eventer, and he and Zelina were a gold paring. But WWE is so incompetent they can't book their wrestlers right even when it was already done within their own company.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Oracle said:


> Tony Khan must have every wwe reject on speed dial


How is he a reject if he was barely used on the main roster?

The match potentials are amazing
Andrade vs Sammy G
Andrade vs Omega
Andrade vs Moxley
Andrade vs Fenix
Andrade vs Jungle Boy
Andrade vs Darby Allin
Andrade vs Penta
Andrade vs Pac
Andrade vs Hangman Page
Andrade vs Cody


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Andrade should be a great signing for AEW, though I’m not sure he will be as effective without Zelina managing him.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

KrysRaw1 said:


> How is he a reject if he was barely used on the main roster?
> 
> The match potentials are amazing
> Andrade vs Sammy G
> ...


Yep, and as if WWE cares about talent. This is the company that made Khali World Champion for example, and people have the audacity to call the people that have been released and signed by AEW “WWE rejects”. I bet they’re glad to be “rejected” by WWE.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Deathiscoming said:


> If this is true, awesome news! Now make Andrade vs Angelico, Andrade vs PAC, and Andrade vs Kenny Omega happen.


Andrade vs. Kenny is already happening. At Triplemania, for the AAA belt.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

KrysRaw1 said:


> How is he a reject if he was barely used on the main roster?
> 
> The match potentials are amazing
> Andrade vs Sammy G
> ...


Andrade El Idolo vs Miro
Andrade El Idolo vs Max Friedman
Andrade El Idolo vs Lance Archer
Andrade El Idolo vs Ricky Starks

Andrade El Idolo + Tag Partner vs Young Bucks
Andrade El Idolo + Tag Partner vs FTR
Andrade El Idolo + Tag Partner vs Ortiz/Santana
Andrade El Idolo + Tag Partner vs Best Friends


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Andrade is top 10 in the world in terms of workrate, so i see this very well. I still remember the historic match he had with Gargano at Takeover.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Mega meh.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

There's a lot of matches you can do with Andrade in AEW, he fits their roster like a glove. 
If any of you watch the "NXT" version of Andrade w/ Zelina, you'll see that he definitely seemed more intense, and took his role in the company serious. Once on the main roster, he knew it was going straight to the shitter.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

RamPaige said:


> Andrade is like a lot of misused talent in the WWE. They were great in NXT but underutilized on the main roster. *Andrade had everything you'd want for a top mid-carder for WWE, and a part-time main-eventer,* and he and Zelina were a gold paring. But WWE is so incompetent they can't book their wrestlers right even when it was already done within their own company.


Do you actually believe this? How did he have everything you'd want for a top mid card act let alone an occasional Main Eventer. He's got 1 piece of the puzzle, he does 1 thing really well but is abysmal at everything else. A top midcarder needs to have more than just workrate.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

Not seen loads of him but what I did see I liked. I tend to prefer the talent that look good in NXT but struggle on the main roster, Nakamura being another example. AEW is a more similar environment to NXT in that sense, I think, so I'm looking forward to seeing what Andrade can do. Lots of potentially exciting match ups, that is for sure.


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

AEW have to sort out their disappearing acts. Alex Abrahantes is with Penta last week on Dark. This week he isn't there for Penta's title shot even though Young Bucks have someone ringside. Basically he is not there, not because it doesn't make sense, but because the booking says he can't be there.

In the end, what I am rambling to, is that Alex Abrahantes could of, should of been the english voice for Andrade. Vicky has go away heat, I can't even make out a word she says these days.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

mazzah20 said:


> AEW have to sort out their disappearing acts. Alex Abrahantes is with Penta last week on Dark. This week he isn't there for Penta's title shot even though Young Bucks have someone ringside. Basically he is not there, not because it doesn't make sense, but because the booking says he can't be there.
> 
> In the end, what I am rambling to, is that Alex Abrahantes could of, should of been the english voice for Andrade. Vicky has go away heat, I can't even make out a word she says these days.


Abrahantes is with Penta with he's not with DT. Also AA is part of the Spanish announce team, and given AEW just fired Willie Urbina, he was probably needed in the booth all night.


----------



## D.Metal (Feb 18, 2006)

Andrade can wrestle and he looks good and, tranquillo says he has charisma _in the ring. _Not everyone needs to be the best talker in the world. Especially in a promotion where they can do build based around wins and losses. This is a good, solid, upper-midcard get for AEW and, given the AAA connection, he could have a run with a world title too.

TBH though, I'm way more interested in whether we can get him and Naito together on AEW TV. Or get him in the G1 - the New Japan connection is what makes this most interesting to me.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

rich110991 said:


> The people in the crowd looked really pissed off didn’t they when Andrade came out?  No, they loved it.
> 
> Just a minority of people online that constantly throw out the “signing all the WWE rejects” line like it means anything. I don’t care if they sign them all, *they’ll be treated better!*


How there's a finite amount of time available, they can barely highlight all the current roster well. Adding new people just ensures another person won't get time


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> How there's a finite amount of time available, they can barely highlight all the current roster well. Adding new people just ensures another person won't get time


Not everyone needs to be on the show every week and they have another show coming.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

rich110991 said:


> Not everyone needs to be on the show every week and they have another show coming.


That's not answering the question. A lot of folk released from WWE are said to have been treated bad, because they weren't pushed hard enough. Simple question, how many people, do you think AEW can consistently push? 

1. Moxley
2. Omega
3. Jericho & IC
7. MJF & Pinnacle
12. Death Triangle
15. Christian
16. Brian Cage
18. Darby & Sting
19. Orange Cassidy
20. Vance Archer
21. Ethan Page
22. Ricky Starks
24. Young Bucks
25. Britt Baker

That's about 25 people right there that need consistent TV time and storylines right there. That's with out adding Andrade to get 26. That's not including already established acts like Jungle Boy and Jurassic Express, Matt Hardy and his Group, Hangman Page and the Dark Order. Where is all this time to properly treat guys like Andrade and future signings?


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

yeahright2 said:


> WWE had a lot of contracts they "inherited" from WCW, so it´s not really comparable. Besides, WWE never said they didn´t want to bloat their roster. Cody said that.. And like Pepperidge Farm, the Internet remembers.


Nice try. In the early half of the 90s when they signed Austin, HHH, Hall, Nash, Foley from WCW...oh you thought they all started out in WWF?


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Do you actually believe this? How did he have everything you'd want for a top mid card act let alone an occasional Main Eventer. He's got 1 piece of the puzzle, he does 1 thing really well but is abysmal at everything else. A top midcarder needs to have more than just workrate.


Abysmal? For real? Even if they aren't in English, his promos are extremely intense. Several have mentioned just using subtitles and that would be perfect for him.

How does he not look or carry himself like a main eventer? He really looked like a chump standing next to vicky? You'd stand your ground in a dark alley with that guy? 

You agree on ring work so that kind of makes all three boxes checked. Not every free agent is a matt Cardona that we just love as a person and are happy to see bounce back from being released. 

Andrade was misused. That's not the avatar speaking. That's not a wwe hater ready to say "ha ha vince, told you so!" It comes from someone who just likes to see kickass wrestling matches. And if all goes well, we're in for a treat!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Wridacule said:


> Abysmal? For real? Even if they aren't in English, his promos are extremely intense. Several have mentioned just using subtitles and that would be perfect for him.
> 
> How does he not look or carry himself like a main eventer? He really looked like a chump standing next to vicky? You'd stand your ground in a dark alley with that guy?
> 
> ...












If Andrade is a guy you'd hate to see in an alley then you're just really scary. The thing with Andrade is what sets him apart? Just being good in ring isn't special these days. Even if we go at the midcard why push him as a top midcarder when you got guys like Darby, Ricky Starks, Christian, and Ethan Page who all can wrestle, but also bring extra things to the table. Be it look, promo skills, or character work. 

So why should he be pushed towards the top of the card, when folk in the middle have more tools?


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

ShadowCounter said:


> Nice try. In the early half of the 90s when they signed Austin, HHH, Hall, Nash, Foley from WCW...oh you thought they all started out in WWF?


I don´t know... You thought there was nothing before WWF? Stop being patronizing.. It gets you nowhere.
To answer your comment in a proper manner -Some of us are actually capable of doing that, you should try it once.

I didn´t read your entire post properly.. I saw 2000s and WCW, and missed the part where you said 95-96


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> View attachment 102052
> 
> 
> If Andrade is a guy you'd hate to see in an alley then you're just really scary. The thing with Andrade is what sets him apart? Just being good in ring isn't special these days. Even if we go at the midcard why push him as a top midcarder when you got guys like Darby, Ricky Starks, Christian, and Ethan Page who all can wrestle, but also bring extra things to the table. Be it look, promo skills, or character work.
> ...


Fair enough. I don't know how to fight, lol. He doesn't necessarily look like he would do the hit, but he does give the impression he could make a call and have you chopped into peices..

He's younger and more intimidating than christian. Just as good in the ring.

Darby is an idiot...it's really hard to cheer him. Andrade dwarfs him in size and again, just as good in the ring. Also Darby on the mic? He might as well not speak English. You talk about someone not being intimidating??!

Raper-man.. I mean Ricky Starks definitely is a great slime ball heel. But again dwarfed in size and Andrade is just as good in the ric. Promo game does go to stroke daddy though, I'll give him that. 

I'm not sold on Ethan Page. Sorry not sorry. The other guy from the north was the better part of that tag team if you ask me. And I legit don't remember his name... Alexander something?


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> That's not answering the question. A lot of folk released from WWE are said to have been treated bad, because they weren't pushed hard enough. Simple question, how many people, do you think AEW can consistently push?
> 
> 1. Moxley
> 2. Omega
> ...


Some of those are tag teams 😂 All in different divisions


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Wridacule said:


> Fair enough. I don't know how to fight, lol. He doesn't necessarily look like he would do the hit, but he does give the impression he could make a call and have you chopped into peices..
> 
> He's younger and more intimidating than christian. Just as good in the ring.
> 
> ...


Wait Starks got a rape allegation? I don't think Andrade is bad, but I think like a lot of talent from that era of NXT he's mastered the ring, but not much else separates him for a sure fire spot. I think that midcard is fine for him. Just don't know if he should be the centerpiece of it.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

rich110991 said:


> Some of those are tag teams  All in different divisions


This is why reading comprehension is important. I just gave you 30+ people that need TV time. How do you possibly push all of them correctly and to the theoretical level they deserve? Different divisions doesn't suddenly take away they need TV time to be pushed. You have 4 divisions and 30+ people that need time. Where does that time come from?


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

His reactions shows even the AEW live fan base are getting sick of all these WWE rejects coming in.


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> Wait Starks got a rape allegation? I don't think Andrade is bad, but I think like a lot of talent from that era of NXT he's mastered the ring, but not much else separates him for a sure fire spot. I think that midcard is fine for him. Just don't know if he should be the centerpiece of it.



I guess that's not fair to just throw out in this day and age. Starks just gives off raper man vibes. I've never even heard any allegations like that. My bad


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Wridacule said:


> I guess that's not fair to just throw out in this day and age. Starks just gives off raper man vibes. I've never even heard any allegations like that. My bad


Lmao nah I can see it. He reminds me of Mike The Situation from Jersey Shore, so yeah he does look kind of sleazy lol


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> This is why reading comprehension is important. I just gave you 30+ people that need TV time. How do you possibly push all of them correctly and to the theoretical level they deserve? Different divisions doesn't suddenly take away they need TV time to be pushed. You have 4 divisions and 30+ people that need time. Where does that time come from?


Some of us trust that they know what they’re doing. I’m not the booker


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

rich110991 said:


> Some of us trust that they know what they’re doing. I’m not the booker


What does that have to do with the amount of TV time they have? They already have plenty of folk that don't get TV time. Adding more wrestlers doesn't open up spots.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> What does that have to do with the amount of TV time they have? They already have plenty of folk that don't get TV time. Adding more wrestlers doesn't open up spots.


sorry i went on a like rampage lol


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> What does that have to do with the amount of TV time they have? They already have plenty of folk that don't get TV time. Adding more wrestlers doesn't open up spots.


Them knowing what to do with their roster with the amount of TV time they have surely has everything to do with it? 😂 Who exactly is being left on the shelf right now? Can you tell me?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> sorry i went on a like rampage lol


What happened lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

rich110991 said:


> Them knowing what to do with their roster with the amount of TV time they have surely has everything to do with it?  Who exactly is being left on the shelf right now? Can you tell me?


I'll give you an example in each division. 

Men's single

Where exactly are they going with Vance Archer? A year on the roster and he's not added more layers as a character, nor has he moved up the card in true fashion. 


Tag division

What exactly is going on with Private Party. They start Dynamite with a major win over The Young Bucks and it's been down hill since then. To the point now they're henchmen for Matt Hardy in the low card. Somehow they're less of a threat to the tag titles than they've ever been. 


Women's division

What is the plan with Riho for somebody who started off strong as the first champion. I don't even like her and welcome her losing and not being used if I'm honest lol. But for her strong booking she should be a bigger presence than she is right now for the women. Same 


This is what happens when having such a big roster that's also talented. You end up with a bunch of people That can't get time or true focus. After you write for Omega, Cody, Moxley, Jericho, Britt, The Bucks, Darby & Sting there's only so much focus for stories to tell. Which is why folk like Hangman, Cage, Jurassic Express, and Nyla also have such inconsistent booking. 


Especially if they're not involved with each other.


----------



## Post-Modern Devil (Jan 26, 2010)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> I'll never get the buzz around Andrade. Yes the guy can go in the ring, but so can everyone else. Like everyone thesedays is always making such a big deal about how incredible Pro Wrestlers are today and how spectacular the match quality is. It's died down now but everyone used to always go on about how the current (or maybe now former) WWE roster is the best roster of all time (even though 95% of them have no personality, charisma, or mic skills), so there's nothing special about Andrade.
> 
> The guys pretty bland and one dimensional. His act with Zelina was good, as she carried that side of things and made him seem interesting when he's a bit of a statue outside of the ring. But there's no getting away from the fact that there's many areas that make up Pro Wrestling and he can only do one of them.


To be honest you're giving much of the AEW roster _a lot_ of credit when you say they can go in the ring. Personally I wouldn't rate most of their true undercard guys outside of Kaz, Grayson, Matt Sydal, and Best Friends higher than a 5 out of 10 in terms of workrate and even some Dynamite staples like Cody and the Bucks have bad habits that creep up. Being a guy who can work at a high level combined with his good look should take him very far in AEW as long as they can get him a better manager than Vicky.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> I'll give you an example in each division.
> 
> Men's single
> 
> ...


Archer and PP are often featured on the show. And to be honest the 3 that you mentioned wouldn’t be on my list of who to push 🤷‍♂️


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

rich110991 said:


> Archer and PP are often featured on the show. And to be honest the 3 that you mentioned wouldn’t be on my list of who to push


They're also often absent from the show. But the main point is there's only so much room to push and build people. Adding more and more talent just exasperates the problem.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Where exactly are they going with Vance Archer?


Clearly you're a HUGE fan what with getting his name right and all. Vance? Really? But you care about old Vance so much. You know, one might think you have ulterior motives for incessantly knocking AEW. You wouldn't be a closeted WWE stan now would you?



> What is the plan with Riho for somebody who started off strong as the first champion.


We'll, she was stuck in Japan all year. What did you expect them to do? Hologram her ass?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ShadowCounter said:


> Clearly you're a HUGE fan what with getting his name right and all. Vance? Really? But you care about old Vance so much. You know, one might think you have ulterior motives for incessantly knocking AEW. You wouldn't be a closeted WWE stan now would you?
> 
> 
> 
> We'll, she was stuck in Japan all year. What did you expect them to do? Hologram her ass?


Oh you're offended and hurt lol. Riho has been back in the states for months now why is she doing nothing of merit? Why is Archer always being start and stopped and in no better spot than when he lost to Cody at DoN last year? Again they already have folk they have trouble featuring, what's the guarantee that they can add more and feature more?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> What happened lol


Liked to many things you said in a row


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Oh you're offended and hurt lol.


You could have just admitted you don't know his name cause you don't really care but you decided to go this pedestrian route instead. I expected better.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ShadowCounter said:


> You could have just admitted you don't know his name cause you don't really care but you decided to go this pedestrian route instead. I expected better.


And you could've talked about how Vance has been used greatly in AEW and progressed up the card and grown as a character in his year on the roster. But yet you're talking about Vs and Ls


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

shandcraig said:


> Liked to many things you said in a row


Lmao


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Great signing. Andrade is a top tier talent that was misused badly in WWE. He'll thrive in AEW. 



alex0816 said:


> they seriously need to stop signing every released wwe guy.
> 
> soon ther whole roster is gonna be rleased wwe talent, bucks, cody, and kenny.....


They don't sign every released WWE guy. That's clearly bullshit


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

Oracle said:


> Tony Khan must have every wwe reject on speed dial


Why is it Everytime someone leaves or gets released from WWE and go to another company, you nerds call them rejects? What's wrong with going to another company and not only making a name but making money? I guess you want them to be unemployed? You bozos sure act like it. I'm glad he's with aew, I liked his work as la Sombra, enjoyed him in nxt, and now I'll be watching him on aew.


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

Jesus Christ, so many terrible takes in here. 

My general opinion is that WWE is a trash company with a bloated writing staff, but if they look at the average wrestling fan as if they were in these forums, I can see why they'd ignore some of you jackoffs opinions.

hEs enGliSh wAS poOr sO i diDnt cUNnect wiTh hiM. hE hAz no kHaRisMuh.

Give me fucking break. Most of you wouldn't know charisma if it broke into your house and took a shit on your PS4.


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

Cooper09 said:


> His reactions shows even the AEW live fan base are getting sick of all these WWE rejects coming in.


You're so full of shit. The fans in attendance looked kind of shocked and excited to me. And watched it. So yeah. Full of shit.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Wridacule said:


> Abysmal? For real? Even if they aren't in English, his promos are extremely intense. Several have mentioned just using subtitles and that would be perfect for him.
> 
> How does he not look or carry himself like a main eventer? He really looked like a chump standing next to vicky? You'd stand your ground in a dark alley with that guy?
> 
> ...


This is a pretty ridiculous take. What you're doing is just shitting on all the hard work that genuinely talented all round Pro Wrestlers put in to become all rounded by acting like a guy like Andrade is good at everything. He's got workrate and thats it, he doesn't bring anything else to the table.

As far as standing my ground against him in a dark alley...errr he's not an intimidating looking person so I dont know what you think you're getting at there.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

WalkingInMemphis said:


> Jesus Christ, so many terrible takes in here.
> 
> My general opinion is that WWE is a trash company with a bloated writing staff, but if they look at the average wrestling fan as if they were in these forums, I can see why they'd ignore some of you jackoffs opinions.
> 
> ...


The absolute worst take of all is from people like yourself who try t claim that pretty much every single Pro Wrestler in the World is a great promo and oozes charisma. You have no idea what charisma is, but you know its important so you'll claim everyone you like is super charismatic.


----------



## Deathiscoming (Feb 1, 2019)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> As far as standing my ground against him in a dark alley...errr he's not an intimidating looking person so I dont know what you think you're getting at there.


😂🤣.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

ShadowCounter said:


> We'll, she was stuck in Japan all year. What did you expect them to do? Hologram her ass?



There's not much of an ass to hologram in her case.


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> This is a pretty ridiculous take. What you're doing is just shitting on all the hard work that genuinely talented all round Pro Wrestlers put in to become all rounded by acting like a guy like Andrade is good at everything. He's got workrate and thats it, he doesn't bring anything else to the table.
> 
> As far as standing my ground against him in a dark alley...errr he's not an intimidating looking person so I dont know what you think you're getting at there.



At the risk of sounding like a Stan, have you see his Instagram? A guy that ripped isn't someone that hasn't put in years of hard work on their physique. His suits are expensive looking. He's not just someone who shows up in black trunks. He's not even someone that shows up in a generic robe, or hoody. Even his jewlery...! His necklace is a luchador mask. How is this not someone who has put in work on creating a unique look??

I'll argue with all of you till I'm blue in the face.... if the objective of a promo is to generate hype for a match, He's fully capable. I don't care if it's in English, Spanish, japanese(suzuki)... you can tell when someone is saying "don't cross me". Andrade gets that point across in spades. Subtitles solves the promo nay sayers

And again... no one is disagreeing on ring work. So how am I shitting on anyone?! And better yet, how is Andrade not the total package??


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

taker1986 said:


> Great signing. Andrade is a top tier talent that was misused badly in WWE. He'll thrive in AEW.
> 
> 
> 
> They don't sign every released WWE guy. That's clearly bullshit


they're signing way too many.

and those guys aren't feeling special anymore when theres a new ex wwe debut every month and then they get lost in a shuffle.

they already have guys they don't have enough time for.

i wanna see FTR, MJF, Bucks, Cody, Junge boy. not Christian, Matt Hardy, Big show, and this Andrede dude. Ethan Page was supposed to be a big deal when he debuted at the last ppv and i think he's had one match on dynamite...thats not good.

and for someone like me who hasn't watched wwe in about a decade, i have little knowledge of Adrade, Miro, ect. 

focus on the guys already there is all i'm saying


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Oh you're offended and hurt lol. Riho has been back in the states for months now why is she doing nothing of merit? Why is Archer always being start and stopped and in no better spot than when he lost to Cody at DoN last year? Again they already have folk they have trouble featuring, what's the guarantee that they can add more and feature more?


That’s just not true. Riho came back from Japan recently. She went back there right after her match against Maki Itoh.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> That’s just not true. Riho came back from Japan recently. She went back there right after her match against Maki Itoh.


Okay fair enough if she left on her own, didn't know that. The main criticism can go to the booking of a Nyla who's in and out of focus, a Statlander who got a big return spot then.... So yeah plenty of women to point out and go why not more focus for them.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

alex0816 said:


> they're signing way too many.
> 
> and those guys aren't feeling special anymore when theres a new ex wwe debut every month and then they get lost in a shuffle.
> 
> ...


They're not signing way too many. 

Here's a list of the WWE talent than were released/Left in 2020, in alphabetical order. I'll leave a ✓ on the ones AEW signed...

Aiden English
AOP
Cain Velasquez
Chris hero 
Curtis Axel
Curt Hawkins
Deonna Purrazzo
EC3
Erik Rowan
Heath Slater
Jack Gallagher
Killer Kelly
Ligero
Lio Rush (made appearance but not signed)
Maria Kanellis 
Matt Hardy ✓
Mike Kanellis
Rusev ✓
Sarah Logan
Serena Deeb ✓
Tay Conti ✓
The Colons 
The Good Brothers (made appearance but not signed )
The Revival ✓
Travis Banks 
Zack Rider (made a few appearances last year but never signed)
Zelina Vega 

So that's 27 that I've just listed, and out of these 27 AEW signed only 5 of them. 

Let's take a look at these 5 shall we....

Tay Conti - been thriving in AEW, just had a great title match with Shida

Serena Deeb - Current NWA champ

Miro - Current TNT champ

FTR - won the tag titles last year and are currently involved in the IC/Pinnacle feud 

Matt Hardy - Has been putting over young talent in AEW and currently has a faction 

I'd hardy say any of them have been "lost in the shuffle" as you'd put it, complete bullshit. 

And as for guys like Big Show and Mark Henry, well they haven't even wrestled yet lol. And Christian just put over Jungle Boy. 

AEW are creating their own stars. None of these ex WWE guys will win a world title, this isn't TNA. The title picture will be Kenny, then Hangman Page, then MJF, then either Sammy or Wardlow. That's how the title picture will look in the next couple of years. Not to mention the likes of OC, Jungle Boy and Darby Allin that they've pushed.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

taker1986 said:


> They're not signing way too many.
> 
> Here's a list of the WWE talent than were released/Left in 2020, in alphabetical order. I'll leave a ✓ on the ones AEW signed...
> 
> ...


it's still too much.

outside FTR, who was really needed? who's momentum lasted?

Tay has a match once in a while, great

Serena Deeb is the champion of another promotion who appears on AEW once every few months

FTR were champs, that was great, now they're in the pinnacle also cool, but when was the last time they had a match on tv?

Miro they're doing something with but honestly isn't that interesting imo

Matt hardy went from main event fued to glorified jobber real quick. see the same thing happening to Christian too.

having all these guys means you can't push everyone. MJF and Hangman should be on tv every week and they're not. how are we suppose to buy into Hangman being the number 1 contender when he barly has a match on tv? build him up, have him win matches every week. no one cares about dark so for example when Santana and Ortiz beat jobbers for 5 straight weeks and are #1 conteners out of the blue, it doesn't really look great

guys like FTR and Brian Cage and Jungle boy should be on tv having matches every week or having a good segment dedicated to them and they can't because of overcrowded roster. and not just ex wwe guys, why is QT and his bum squad on tv? why is Dustin Rhodes main eventing a match in 2021 against a jobber? why are Scorpio sky and Ethan page being cringe and wasting tv time?

i like AEW alot but they need to not overcrowd their roster just for the fuck of it. Cody should be in bigger fueds insteading of teaming with Billy Gunns kids against some job squad, Brian Cage should be killing people every week, Lucha Bros and Hangman and FTR are over everywhere so push them and keep them on tv. Jungle boy is about to be a superstar but i fear he'll get lost in a shuffle as soon as his match with Kenny is over with.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

alex0816 said:


> it's still too much.
> 
> outside FTR, who was really needed? who's momentum lasted?
> 
> ...


It's not too much, it's less than 20% of the released talent and AEW only picked the best available, huge difference between that and "signing everyone from WWE" like you were claiming. 

Tay, Serena and Miro have been thriving since they've been in AEW. FTR don't need to be in matches every week, none of them do, it keeps things fresh when they're not. Christian doesn't need to be featured every week, he's fine where he is, he'll probably turn on Jingle Boy and put him over at All-out, Matt hardy same thing, he doesn't need to be in the main event, he should be putting people over, which he has been, the people that are being pushed are mostly homegrown stars. 

Hangman and MJF also don't need to be featured every week, they're on TV most weeks anyway, MJF is involved in the IC/Pinnacle feud, he's been presented as one of the biggest heels in the business. Hangman is currently in the midcard until he eventually feuds with Onega, he's where he needs to be right now. 

As for the roster being overcrowded, it was getting that way with 1 show, but with the 2nd TV show coming they can probably do with signing a few more names.

None of them need to be on TV every week.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Idk how people can pretend that AEW is using their roster even remotely close to the best that they can. I like AEW a hell of a lot but this is a major weak point in their company, just like it is for WWE. Too many people and not enough time.

For me, I have no issue with WWE guys being signed. It's a matter of 'can they fill a spot effectively and bring in a good show for the fans, if so, then sign them', but their roster is currently bloated so they shouldn't really be signing anyone else for a while until either some contracts run out or they get rid of the fodder.

They also need to fix their booking so that people don't disappear from TV for 50 weeks so that these signed wrestlers actually feel important and not lost in the shuffle. People like Hangman and PAC should be on TV every week, barring severe injuries. Even something small like Hangman drinking with the crowd can help keep him relevant to the casual viewer.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

taker1986 said:


> It's not too much, it's less than 20% of the released talent and AEW only picked the best available, huge difference between that and "signing everyone from WWE" like you were claiming.
> 
> Tay, Serena and Miro have been thriving since they've been in AEW. FTR don't need to be in matches every week, none of them do, it keeps things fresh when they're not. Christian doesn't need to be featured every week, he's fine where he is, he'll probably turn on Jingle Boy and put him over at All-out, Matt hardy same thing, he doesn't need to be in the main event, he should be putting people over, which he has been, the people that are being pushed are mostly homegrown stars.
> 
> ...


well obviously i was exaggerating but there's a former wwe superstar debuting every month just about and they aren't megastars either

also those guys you mentioned aren't thriving either cause like i said they're only on tv once in a while. and yea some of your top guys and guys you should build around should be on tv every week. FTR, Sammy, and Brian Cage having less matches on dynamite then Christian and Matt Hardy in recent months is a problem. people won't care about someone who only appears on tv occasionally.

how can you say MJF and Hangman shouldn't be on tv every week? there the 2 young, homegrown talent that are over. they shoul definitely be on tv every week. not Christian, Matt Hardy, QT marshall, Ogogo, Dustin, ect.

we'll see if a second show helps i guess


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

My man Almas coming in looking fresh AF!! He looked like a new man. Great signing. The potential he has in the mid-card is enormous.




Oracle said:


> Tony Khan must have every wwe reject on speed dial


WWE rejects on speed dial = stars with heavy star potential that were un-used or misused in WWE

WWE are the ones losing here not Tony Khan.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

Oracle said:


> Tony Khan must have every wwe reject on speed dial


so anyone who worked in wwe is supposed to just retire after leaving?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

There is absolutely nothing wrong with signing talents like FTR, Miro and Andrade. I don't consider these guys rejects whatsoever. Much like if Nakamura or Daniel Bryan left WWE tomorrow, they would not be rejects if AEW picked them up.

I'd be more bothered if they'd brought in Brian Myers, Mojo Rawley and Jack Gallagher.

WWF brought in HHH, Steve Austin, Mick Foley, Dustin Rhodes, and Brian Pillman after they had left WCW (Foley took a detour to Japan and ECW, Austin and Pillman also stopped by ECW), guys who become cornerstones of the edgy new direction the company was taking (Pillman undoubtedly would've been an important part of the Attitude Era too had he not passed away).

In general, I think AEW's recruitment has been pretty good in the past year-plus. It's the original group from which a lot of the dross remains.

AEW's main signings off the top of my head since the start of 2020:


Andrade
Brodie Lee
Brian Cage
Ricky Starks
Eddie Kingston
Christian Cage
FTR
Top Flight
The Acclaimed
Matt Sydal
Ethan Page
Sting
Lance Archer
Miro
Powerhouse Hobbs
Bear Country
Jade Cargill
Anna Jay
Red Velvet
Serena Deeb
Leyla Hirsch
Tay Conti

And some other younger prospects like Preston '10' Vance, Alan '5' Angels, Nick Comoroto, Aaron Solow, Lee Johnson, Shawn Dean

I didn't include Big Show and Mark Henry because they don't seem to be active wrestlers and we may get one or two matches tops.

So that's a pretty damn good list in general. When people talk about the weak links in AEW, names like Joey Janela, Kip Sabian, Michael Nakazawa, Sonny Kiss, Brandon Cutler, Peter Avalon, Marko Stunt and Luther come up. These were guys from the beginning and I think the quality of signing has gone up.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

MrMeeseeks said:


> so anyone who worked in wwe is supposed to just retire after leaving?


No, but Khan doesn't need to be giving midcarders who can't even speak English creative control either. As soon as he asked for FULL creative control I would have told him to go have fun in AAA or ROH. Who the fuck does this dude think he is lmao?


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

They need to go easy on all these signings for the main show. There doesn't seem like enough room for them.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

We live in an era where up until recently WWE has signed every big name they can. So the idea that AEW is signing "WWE rejects", especially since a lot of them let their contracts run out or asked to be released, doesn't really make sense to me.

Now, if you want to make the argument that AEW's roster is becoming bloated, there's an argument to be had there to me. And it does feel like Andrade, as good as he is, could end up kind of getting lost in the shuffle. Or someone else will end up getting lost in the shuffle because of him. But, I'll wait to see how they use him to really judge.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> The absolute worst take of all is from people like yourself who try t claim that pretty much every single Pro Wrestler in the World is a great promo and oozes charisma. You have no idea what charisma is, but you know its important so you'll claim everyone you like is super charismatic.


Embarassing take from @WalkingInMemphis Charisma is pretty subjective thing, and that very fact is all you need to go by when it comes to the definition of charisma. And lol at the mix of caps and non caps to get your point across. That shit is getting so fucking old and lame. I usually associate people who have charisma with people with vibrant personalities. Or people that have something to offer personality wise. There's nothing about Andrade that stands out other than him having a solid look and wrestling skills.

Are people already quick to defend him because he's in AEW now? Or are people getting defensive over people not viewing him as charismatic because they're workrate marks and personality and promos don't really matter to them.

Lmao like, let it go already.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

3venflow said:


> There is absolutely nothing wrong with signing talents like FTR, Miro and Andrade. I don't consider these guys rejects whatsoever. Much like if Nakamura or Daniel Bryan left WWE tomorrow, they would not be rejects if AEW picked them up.
> 
> I'd be more bothered if they'd brought in Brian Myers, Mojo Rawley and Jack Gallagher.
> 
> ...


it's just that they don't have enough time for their roster before signing some of these guys, now some of them will barley ever get tv time or a guy like Andrade will just get lost in the shuffle making his big debut look dumb in hindsight


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

LMFAO so it turns out Andrade has no creative control at all lol


----------

